# Does the X-Trail have an anti-theft system?



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Does the X-Trail have any kind of anti-theft system? If yes, can you please describe?

Thanks!

PGames


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

European spec cars have:


NATS immobiliser
Ultrasonic and perimetric alarm
Keyless entry with anti-hijack feature
Superlocking (deadlocks)


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

All Cdn X-Trail models come with Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System (NVMS). This is the same technology as used in other Nissan and some Infniniti vehicles. - Here is a clip from the owner's manual:

_Your vehicle has two types of security systems, as follows:
* Vehicle Security System 
* Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System

The security condition will be shown by the security indicator light.

VEHICLE SECURITY SYSTEM
The vehicle security system provides visual and audible alarm signals if someone opens the doors when the system is armed. It is not, however, a motion detection type system that activates when a vehicle is moved or when a vibration occurs.

The system helps deter vehicle theft but cannot prevent it, nor can it prevent the theft of interior or exterior vehicle components in all situations.
Always secure your vehicle even if parking for a brief period. Never leave your keys in the vehicle, and always lock the vehicle when unattended.

NISSAN VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER SYSTEM

The Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System will not allow the engine to start without the use of the registered Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System key.
_

As an aside, Nissan has a cool web site that has all owner's manuals available in Acrobat format at http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/. For infiniti, simply exchange the last "nissan" for "infiniti" in the URL. Pretty cool what some companies are doing with dissemination of information via the web, isn't it?

So tell me how come everyone else wants to charge you $35.00 or more for a cd or paper copy?

:thumbup:

...jww


----------

